# I done gone done it again



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

This is number eight and my second Corsa Extra - Just arrived today.











I have a Dura-Ace 8sp group to put on it. Looking forward to it.

So as of now the roster is;

1xM - carbon
Pro
Corsa Extra (x2)
Corsa
Strada
Elite
MX Leader


I so want a pista and a cross - THEN I can stop


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh wow, that is just beautiful. If I'm not mistaken those are the Telekom colours?

I have an earlier 85 Corsa Extra that needs a full restoration and I just dont have the funds or energy for that at the moment. Seeing this may just change my mind for me though.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

No collection is complete without a Corsa 01.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

fasteddy07 said:


> This is number eight and my second Corsa Extra - Just arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Downtube shift or STI ? 7403 or 7410 cranks? Dual or single pivot brakes ? I look foward to photos . Cheers Ian


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

latman said:


> Downtube shift or STI ? 7403 or 7410 cranks? Dual or single pivot brakes ? I look foward to photos . Cheers Ian


7410 with dual pivot is all I have.

I have a 7403 single pivot set up on my current rider corsa extra...










Which is an interesting rig. Single water bottle mount, no pump peg or number hanger, brake cable externally routed with full housing all the way -
One of those of confusing origins... it is SLX but the SN on Cadre does not line up with the frame features.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

From my research there doesn't seem to be much consistency with Merckx frames. My corsa extra frame is an 85 according the serial number, has internal cable routing and a flat crown fork. No pump or number peg either and no chrome plating.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

fasteddy07 said:


> 7410 with dual pivot is all I have.
> 
> I have a 7403 single pivot set up on my current rider corsa extra...
> 
> ...


 Very nice , are all your merckx bikes shimano ? I find it strange that 7410 seatpost was not available till the 7700 series . I see new 7410 threaded Headsets are still availabe from Chain Reaction https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=13663


----------



## slotnick (Aug 27, 2009)

fasteddy07 said:


> 7410 with dual pivot is all I have.
> 
> I have a 7403 single pivot set up on my current rider corsa extra...
> 
> ...



I have a similar SLX corsa extra in Panasonic team colors.

I checked at the Merckx factory for my serial number and it appeared to be TSX, but my frame is original, no repaint.

The man from Merckx mentioned that back in the days it happened more often that they put a wrong decal on the frames. He also mentioned that the logic behind the serials as mentioned on the cadre website is not always correct aswell... 

so actually,,, there's no logic... apart from the fact that these bikes are great to ride!!!

ps: interesting wheel setup: I'm thinking of similar wheels for my Corsa 01... what is your experience with them on a steel frame?

cheers


----------

